# Frontenac Blanc



## krafty_kraut (Apr 27, 2012)

What is the word on this variety? Does it make a good wine and if anyone has tried it, what does it taste like?


----------



## grapeman (Apr 28, 2012)

I haven't got a chance to try it yet, but there is quite a bit of it going in around here in NY and Vt. They say it tastes totally different than Frontenac. If you would like some vines check with Andy Farmer from Northeast Vine Supply. He still had some last I knew. He will be very busy right now shipping vines, but either he or his wife India can help you and answer questions.


----------



## krafty_kraut (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks again for the information. I just checked their website to read up on the Frontenac Blanc. Just says it tastes completely different than the Frontenac.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 14, 2014)

*frontenac blank*

Hi, 
I am reviving this thread to see what the word is on Frontenac Blanc these days.. 
I am considering adding it and/or Frontenac Gris to my vineyard next spring.
What's the wine like? Pros and cons of Frontenac blanc? I am in zone 6b. 
Also wondering if anyone in this zone has planted any of the Frontenac varieties.





grapeman said:


> I haven't got a chance to try it yet, but there is quite a bit of it going in around here in NY and Vt. They say it tastes totally different than Frontenac. If you would like some vines check with Andy Farmer from Northeast Vine Supply. He still had some last I knew. He will be very busy right now shipping vines, but either he or his wife India can help you and answer questions.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 15, 2014)

I have frontenac blanc in its second leaf so I don't know yet what the wine is like. I took a chance and planted it instead of frontenac gris. I am not that fond of front. gris.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 15, 2014)

thanks for the response Greg. I am hoping someone who has had the wine chimes in here and gives their opinion of the wine.


----------



## farmer (Aug 15, 2014)

I am also am not a fan of Frondenac gris would like to know more about the Blanc before planting any


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 16, 2014)

What is the frontenac Gris like? Why are you not a fan? Just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## GreginND (Aug 16, 2014)

For me it doesn't have much depth of flavor and is one dimensional. It tastes kind of simple to me. I'm hoping the frontenac blanc has a better flavor profile.


----------



## Brigitte (Aug 17, 2014)

GreginND said:


> For me it doesn't have much depth of flavor and is one dimensional. It tastes kind of simple to me. I'm hoping the frontenac blanc has a better flavor profile.



Greg, thanks for the info. The gris doesn't sound that good .. maybe good for blending? 
I hope someone who has tried the Front Blanc chimes in here with some input!


----------



## grapeman (Aug 17, 2014)

I have been able to get Frontenac Gris to turn out very well twice now although they were small 20 gallon batches since I don't grow them. I was trying to decide if I want to add them, but haven't yet. Using the proper yeast was the trick I found to get it to turn out very nicely. In a blind tasting at a wine event it fared much better than one of the best makers of the variety. It can be very nice, or not all that memorable depending on how it is made.


----------



## GreginND (Aug 18, 2014)

Please know this is just my opinion and may be subject to my taste preferences. I know folks who love the grape. 


Sent from my iPad using Wine Making


----------

